# Working Cocker Spaniel Puppy - Advice needed



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi All
Have started to put feelers out for a puppy with a view to getting one in August after a gite holiday in France that doesn't take dogs.

Have just visited a breeder who has a lovely litter that will be going to homes mid to late June. He is happy for us to have one and has then offered to have the puppy back for the 2 weeks we are away. That would give us 4-5 weeks with pup before we go away.

Do you think this is going to be hugely adverse to our bonding/training (other than the obvious fact that we won't want to go on holiday!!)?? The breeder didn't feel it would be a problem and said they would follow any feeding/training etc regimes that we have started. I have emailed the gite owner to see if they would accept a pup - not optimistic though.

I know we could wait for another litter but tbh we are both keen to get a pup and we really took to this breeder .

Also does anyone have any bad things to say about working cockers? We lost our working springer in Feb and swing between getting another or getting a cocker to avoid comparison. Taz was such a fab dog, he's a hard act to follow.

Thanks for any help or advice
Sally


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We returned a rough collie to the breeder to look after whilst we were on holiday.
She was about 12-14 weeks old.
They looked after her. At that age pups will accept nearly anything.
Working cockers require a high fence for security and plenty of walkies.
Clever dogs so need plenty of stimulation.

Dave p


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Dave
Its not an ideal situation, but the breeding of these pups and the fact that the breeder is local and happy to give support makes it tempting.
Know it will be hard to hand pup back even if only for 2 weeks - just don't want the pup to suffer for it.
We're prepared (i think) for the amount of exercise - although after 2 elderly dogs its bound to be a shock to the system - hopefully a nice one!


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I've a cocker size springer (they are the same dog) and they are just very happy to please. They bond quickly and are likely to lick you bits upon your return.

p.s. my bitch isn't a jumper, she has NEVER tried to jump our 3' high fence.


----------



## gasmansgoffa (Mar 26, 2011)

*New pup*

are only having the pup for 2 weeks before your break? , If I where you I would ask the breeder to keep the pup until you are back for holiday. To go to a new home, get a little settled then be retuned to mums house, then picked up again a few weeks later might be a little unsettling.

Might just be better for the breeder to keep pup until you are fully ready to pick up, with the free time to train and help settle it into its new home and surroundings,

only my thought though. 
I have always had dogs and done lots of training. if this was a litter of mine I know I would be happy to help , but would rather keep the pup an extra few weeks until you where back and ready to 
give it your full time attention.

good look
you must do what is best for you and the pup. exciting times ahead :wink:

Loraine


----------



## gasmansgoffa (Mar 26, 2011)

*New pup*

are only having the pup for 2 weeks before your break? , If I where you I would ask the breeder to keep the pup until you are back for holiday. To go to a new home, get a little settled then be retuned to mums house, then picked up again a few weeks later might be a little unsettling.

Might just be better for the breeder to keep pup until you are fully ready to pick up, with the free time to train and help settle it into its new home and surroundings,

only my thought though. 
I have always had dogs and done lots of training. if this was a litter of mine I know I would be happy to help , but would rather keep the pup an extra few weeks until you where back and ready to 
give it your full time attention.

good look
you must do what is best for you and the pup. exciting times ahead :wink:

Loraine


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Loraine

Hopefully would have the pup for 4 or 5 weeks before we go. Breeder also said if it was only a couple of weeks until we went away, he would rather he held pup until after holiday. But he felt 4 or 5 weeks with us then back to him for 2 weeks would be fine.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Way back in the eighties we bought our first Golden Retriever. When the pups were ready to go to their new homes at eight weeks we were due to go away for a couple of weeks. The breeder said it would be best if the pup stayed with them until we got back. When we picked her up, she was almost house trained, an added bonus. She turned out to be the best dog we have ever owned. Not quite the same as your plan, but I shouldn't worry unduly. If the breeders are happy to continue with your routines then all should be well. 
Good luck with your new pup


----------

